# Mehrere Variablen gleichzeitig initialisieren



## techdevil (2. Nov 2009)

Hi,

meine Frage:

Wie kann ich möglichst elegant 20 Integer Variablen a0-a19 erstellen und alle mit dem Wert 0 initialisieren?


----------



## Final_Striker (2. Nov 2009)

leg ein int array der größe 20 an ;-)


----------



## 0din (3. Nov 2009)

ArrayList aus int un die mit ner for schleife mit demwert 0 füttern


----------

